# new schwinn project excelsior 40-41 autocycle.



## redline1968 (Apr 6, 2011)

thought i would show my new find.  I think its a 40 or 41 autocycle. it has original paint and i do have the rear fender for it and it has the large deluxe glass reflector. i cleaned up the front rim and polished it up it says lobdel patented. funny thing is, there is no pitting on it. anybody knows what kind of rims these are? are they correct for it? the front looked like the rear pictured here. it came with the front drum brake. cool bike. like to find the tank and rack for it. wish wish. will post finished photos later.  mark


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 6, 2011)

Good luck with the part search. That paint looks excellent!


----------



## JRE (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice Find Mark. Where did you find it.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Apr 6, 2011)

the tank will look like the phantom style tank but with a smooth top and a larger horn button hole. The rack is a 6 hole but with longer braces and the area where it connects to the frame is slightly narrower. Both can be fudged... Guard would be a phantom style but with brackets OR if its a 40 it would have a cromed wing guard...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome that will be a fun bike to build up congrats!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Apr 6, 2011)

Mark, I have a VERY nice original '41.  If you'd like to take a look sometime, just give me a holler !


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 7, 2011)

thank you for the info and the complements. its a neat bike.  i like it.  yes, i would like to look at it sometime and i know that its a real wish but you never know.. it was in portland on friday at the car swap just walked up on it by accident there was a vendor next door trying to buy it for less and the guy would not so i waited and bought it. pissed him off but thats life..


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 7, 2011)

She's a beauty!


----------



## 46powerwagon (Apr 7, 2011)

Mark, Nice find- she is purtty.

Gary


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks.   it is a looker.. thinking of putting a 2speed in and im sure its a 41.


----------

